# South Korea Citzenship by Decent



## SonOfFrench (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi all
I am looking for online resources where I can get info and insight into South Korea Citzenship by Decent. My wife's parents were born in South Korea but immigrated to the US and became US citizens hence dropping their South Korea passport/citizenship.

My wife's Mom is now in the process of obtaining the South Korea passport again and therefore wondering how/if my wife would be able to get the passport then subsequently the children.

Please advise, thanks


----------

